# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  volumen o porcentaje

## perdiguera

Ayer pude ver que varios miembros del foro, en animada discusión, defendian posturas antagónicas en el tema de si hay que contar el agua embalsada en porcentaje o en volumen total.

Me atrevo a participar dando mi opinión al respecto.

El agua embalsada, en un embalse, se mide en Hm3: es la cantidad que hay en él y para calcularla se toma la altura, cota, que tiene la lámina superior del agua en ese momento; en función del volumen ocupado, por el agua, del vaso que forma la presa es como se obtiene la cantidad que hay.

El porcentaje es el tanto por ciento de llenado que tiene un embalse sobre su capacidad total. Dicha capacidad muchas veces no viene ligada a la pluviometría sino a la cerrada y al vaso que se crea.

Las presas y los vasos que la conforman, se han hecho muchas veces, sobre todo en cabeceras de cuencas con capacidad plurianual, que quiere decir que el embalse no se llena habitualmente en un año ni en dos, son los llamados hiperembalses. Ejemplos de ello son entre otros Entrepeñas, Buendia, Alarcón, Contreras, Cenajo, Fuensanta etc.

Por tanto hablar de porcentaje de llenado oculta una pequeña falacia, ya que con un porcentaje pequeño un gran embalse puede contener mucha más agua que otro más pequeño con un porcentaje mayor.

El motivo de la discusión venía a raiz del trasvase aprobado desde la cuenca del Tajo al Segura, pues bien yo creo que todos los trasvases deberian hacerse si la cuenca emisora tiene sus necesidades hídricas cubiertas.

Uno de los miembros nombró un pueblo que tiene que beber el agua suministrada en camiones, de eso no tiene culpa el trasvase, sino el gobierno competente en ello que no le ha dotado de una red de agua suficiente para las necesidades del pueblo. Que hagan las obras necesarias para suministrar el agua a todos los de la cuenca, sean de beber o de regadio y si sobra agua después se trasvasa a la cuenca receptora.

Mientras no se hagan esas obras y si sobra agua para las necesidades actuales lo lógico es que se trasvase la necesaria para la cuenca deficitaria.

----------


## Xuquer

+1000, falta el emoticono de los aplausos, bravo, muy bien explicado, tanto la parte hidrica como de explotación  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

No había visto este hilo hasta ahora amigo Perdiguera, solo decirte que creo que lo has explicado muy bien y que estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu opinión.

Un abrazo  :Smile:

----------

